# J'ai supprimé définitivement d'icloud mes photos



## Virginie P (9 Février 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai changé de portable pro. Une fois le transfert icloud fait, j'ai supprimé toutes les photos de mon ancien portable. Cela a supprimé toutes les photos d'icloud. Il n'y a aucune photo à récupérer dans supprimé récemment... Help ce sont des belles photos de mon fils... Merci de votre aide. Virginie


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

C'est mort 
désolé


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2022)

Avant de déclarer 'c'est mort' (c'est peut-être le cas, mais bon) peux-tu préciser:

Où étaient tes photos ? Dans le dossier images du Mac, dans la bibliothèque photo du Mac, sur icloud ?
Plus rien dans 'récemment supprimé'. De icloud ou de photos (si tu utilisais photos) ?
Rien dans la corbeille du Mac (si tu utilisais le dossier images) ?
C'est un portable pro dis-tu. Ta boite fait peut-être des sauvegardes, time machine ou autre, tu leur as demandé ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Avant de déclarer 'c'est mort' (c'est peut-être le cas, mais bon) peux-tu préciser:
> 
> Où étaient tes photos ? Dans le dossier images du Mac, dans la bibliothèque photo du Mac, sur icloud ?
> Plus rien dans 'récemment supprimé'. De icloud ou de photos (si tu utilisais photos) ?
> ...


Mort , c'est mort
si tu supprime les photos dans iCloud , il n'y a plus rien


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> si tu supprime les photos dans iCloud


Sauf que je lis 'j'ai supprimé les photos du mac' pas 'j'ai supprimé les photos d'icloud'. D'où ma demande de précisions.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que je lis 'j'ai supprimé les photos du mac' pas 'j'ai supprimé les photos d'icloud'. D'où ma demande de précisions.


C'est toi le spécialiste
je passe la main 
Je lisais le titre du topic


----------



## Bicus (9 Février 2022)

Il faudrait aller voir s'il reste quelque chose dans le iNuage directement sur le site en ligne : https://www.icloud.com/photos/ notamment dans le dossier "Supprimées récemment".


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2022)

C’est étrange qu’elles ne soient pas dans « _supprimés récemment _» en effet. Sinon, c’est bel et bien mort, car iCloud synchronise tous les appareils et il n’y a pas de retour en arrière possible comme sur d’autres services.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2022)

On ne sait pas exactement ce qui a été fait, mais officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204247 ...


> Les photos et vidéos supprimées peuvent être restaurées à partir de l’album Supprimés récemment pendant 30 jours. Pour supprimer plus rapidement le contenu de cet album, touchez Sélectionner, puis sélectionnez les éléments à supprimer. Touchez Supprimer > Supprimer. Si vous dépassez votre limite de stockage iCloud, les photos et vidéos que vous avez supprimées sont immédiatement effacées et ne peuvent plus être restaurées à partir de l’album Supprimés récemment.


...alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2022)

gwen a dit:


> C’est étrange qu’elles ne soient pas dans supprimés récemment en effet. Sinon, c’est belke et bien mort car iCloud synchronisé tout les appareils et il n’y a pas de retour en arrière possible comme sur d’autres services.


Je viens de faire un test et en effet , je retrouve la photo supprimer dans "supprimés récemment "


----------

